# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Ищу друзей. г. Казань

## ReXU_Panda

Здесь есть кто-нибудь живой из Казани? Буду весьма рад новым друзьям, добавляйтесь. Пообщаемся.
Если из других городов - ничего страшного. 
В скайпе не сижу, но я вернулся в ВК. vk.com/lazybnwpanda 
Добавляйтесь, буду рад новым знакомствам. )

----------


## microbe

*Гражданин*, здесь такой есть, но он сейчас не часто заходит.

----------


## ReXU_Panda

Я знаю о нём. Но всё равно спасибо.

----------

